# Illinois 2019



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Just gained permission to hunt 150+ acres in northern IL next season! I’m aware of the CWD transport regulations but I’m looking for other tips or advice from anyone that’s hunted there before.

Is it just me or is their tag system confusing as hell?


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

What county?

I ask because there are wide variances in terrain between the western counties along the Mississippi and the rest of the state. Where I hunt in JoeDaviess County, it's pretty rugged and and the wind is almost never steady. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

WMU05 said:


> What county?
> 
> I ask because there are wide variances in terrain between the western counties along the Mississippi and the rest of the state. Where I hunt in JoeDaviess County, it's pretty rugged and and the wind is almost never steady.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


McHenery County. Are crossbows allowed in IL? Do I need to buy a separate archery and firearm tag? Looks like they’re pretty expensive so I might only buy 1.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> McHenery County. Are crossbows allowed in IL? Do I need to buy a separate archery and firearm tag? Looks like they’re pretty expensive so I might only buy 1.


McHenry Cty is pretty close to me, and I actually hunted a tree nursery up there a few times a number of years ago. There are big deer around, but densities are pretty low, like most of N. Illinois for that matter. 

Archery and Firearm tags are separate, and as a non-resident you have to apply for them. Archery tags are pretty much a guaranteed draw, but firearm is not. I'm not sure what the dates are for applications for non-residents, but don't miss them!

As of last year, crossbows are legal to use during archery season by all hunters.

If you have any other questions, feel free to reach out.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Archery tags are good for everywhere. 
Shotgun and muzzy are county specific. Applying is easy on line. You can buy three tags but only take 2 bucks. 
Be careful I hunted down there once and have every since!


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

WMU05 said:


> McHenry Cty is pretty close to me, and I actually hunted a tree nursery up there a few times a number of years ago. There are big deer around, but densities are pretty low, like most of N. Illinois for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Funny you mentioned that. I guess this guy just bought the property a couple years ago and it used to be a tree nursery! Was your place near Crystal Lake, right on the edge of a suburb?


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Bucman said:


> Archery tags are good for everywhere.
> Shotgun and muzzy are county specific. Applying is easy on line. You can buy three tags but only take 2 bucks.
> Be careful I hunted down there once and have every since!


I appreciate the advice. I used to have access to 60 acres in Ohio and I know what you mean. I miss going down there. 

So I looked up a few things online but it was a little confusing. If I buy and archery tag, a “gun” tag, and a habitat stamp, it’s gonna set me back about $800! Does that sound right?


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I appreciate the advice. I used to have access to 60 acres in Ohio and I know what you mean. I miss going down there.
> 
> So I looked up a few things online but it was a little confusing. If I buy and archery tag, a “gun” tag, and a habitat stamp, it’s gonna set me back about $800! Does that sound right?



Sounds correct


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Holy crap that seems a little pricey! Especially if you’ve got to pay for a lease on top of that. Guess I’m just spoiled with good enough hunting here for a lot less money. Doesn’t mean I won’t give it a shot though.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Lol
Check the price of Iowa


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Funny you mentioned that. I guess this guy just bought the property a couple years ago and it used to be a tree nursery! Was your place near Crystal Lake, right on the edge of a suburb?


Nope, the nursery I hunted was up north of Wonder Lake. Not far from Crystal Lake though, 10-12 miles away. 

Again, if you need any help, feel free to reach out.


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I appreciate the advice. I used to have access to 60 acres in Ohio and I know what you mean. I miss going down there.
> 
> So I looked up a few things online but it was a little confusing. If I buy and archery tag, a “gun” tag, and a habitat stamp, it’s gonna set me back about $800! Does that sound right?


I've been hunting Southern Illinois for a couple of years now. You are right the tag system is very confusing and very expensive.

I will be headed back again this year with a couple of buddies. There are some big deer down there but they seem very few and far between we didn't see many deer

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I’ll be looking for him on the IL opener.


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

I hunted Illinois in 2017 (Calhoun Country) and seem to remember my bow tag cost me about $400. I didn't know about not being able to transport the head across the border at the time and almost got burned. Great experience, as I harvested this stud.


----------

